# Probleme d'installation de fichier .dmg



## Pharrell (14 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous !
J'espere que quelqu'un pourra m'aider car la c'est arragage de cheveux garantie. Je suis debutant dans l'utilisation de mac et j'essaie eperdument d'installer des logiciels comme par exemple Itunes ou DivX player mais impossible rien de marche !
La configuration de mon iBook est la suivante:
Mac OS X : version 10.0.4
Memoire : 640MB
Processeur : PowerPC G3
Voilà j'ai commencé par refaire une reinstallation du systeme d'exploitation par macintosh 9.3 puis la version OS X 10.0.0 , la 10.0.3 et enfin la mise à jour pour arrivé à la 10.0.4.
Maintenant j'essaie de reinstaller 2 , 3 application pour pouvoir l'amener un peu partout avec moi, mais helas rien ne fonctionne.
J'ai telecharger une dizaine d'application au format .dmg mais aucune d'entre elles ne marchents, même après les avoir retelechargé plusieurs fois.
Quand je double-clic sur l'icone sur mon bureau rien ne se passe à par l'apparition d'une fenetre intitulé Disk Copy ou le message suivant est marqué " Glisser une image disque ici pour la monter ". J'essaie de faire glisser le fichier dessus mais rien ne se passe.
De plus je suis allé un partout sur internet pour essaie de trouver des informations sur mon probleme mais je ne trouve rien, donc vous ete mon dernier recour sinon je laisse tombé malheureusement...

Je remercie d'avance ceux qui s'interesseront à mon probleme et qui pourront me venir en aide.


----------



## giga64 (14 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Ton portable et ton OS datent un peu, es-tu sûr de télécharger des versions compatibles des applis que tu veux installer ?

Je ne peux pas trop t'aider ayant démarrer directement sous OS X 10.5.0 

Te décourage pas, ça ressemble à un bête PB de compatibilité de versions 

@+


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juillet 2008)

ouep ca y ressemble
d'autant qu'en plus les OS 10.0nnn  sont des déclinaisons d'OSX assez bancales
 les premieres et vite remplacées par 10.1 ( bancal aussi) puis 10.2 ( beaucoup plus stable) et 10.3 ( très stable)


----------

